
Show HN: Ck8s – Kubernetes in Minecraft (Computercraft) - jaredallard
https://youtu.be/bY267UxSODs
======
jaredallard
Source code is here:
[https://github.com/cswarm/ck8s](https://github.com/cswarm/ck8s)

